# Cannister and HOB flow positions



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

In a 75 gallon tank, planted, with fancy goldfish, i want to have Canister on one side, say to the right of the aquarium, and a HOB at the left of the aquarium, say to the back, or side. Question is, how should i position the out flow of the cannister (water coming out from the right side towards the length, or water coming out from the length going the lesser distance), and what position should i have the Aquaclear HOB discharging, ie should i have it at the back discharging, or on the left side discharging length wise. I dont want to shake the godfish too much either.

Thanks in advance


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

hey, you can place it on either side, personal preference 
but on one of my tanks, i have 2 eheim canisters, but i placed both input tubes(going into filter) on the left hand side and having a spraybar on the top to generate water movement and as well as one on the far right hand side vertically to ensure movement and circulation - alongside a powerhead.
but for your case;
-place the aquaclear on the rear left hand side, and the canister on the right with water directed straight towards the front glass or on side aimed towards the aquaclear(right to left).
-also you can place the aquaclear on the left side glass which results in the water being moved towards the opposite side and place the input to the canister on the right hand side but place the output fromt the filter on the same side as the aquaclear. (water being pushed from one side to the next.)
just make sure there are as little to no dead spots, and these are only personal suggestions  good luck!


----------

